# Expats: don't adopt a dog if you are not planning to take when you leave PT



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Gosh, I heard a horrible story yesterday.

An American guy is going back to New York and it is too expensive to take the 3 dogs he has. He has 3 dogs breed Castro Laboreiro.
So he decided to take only one and KILL two.
He is leaving tomorrow.
Yesterday he went to the vet and wanted to have them euthanised. Killed.
The vet refused - two healthy dogs aged 1.5 years, he is not going to kill them.

I know that dogs are in a kennel now and these girls here are advertising them:
dovska'pets

It is near Lisbon, I think Parede or Cascais.

If you would like to give them a home, you can contact:

Patrícia Oliveira 965 558 259 [email protected]


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Margot said:


> Gosh, I heard a horrible story yesterday.
> 
> An American guy is going back to New York and it is too expensive to take the 3 dogs he has. He has 3 dogs breed Castro Laboreiro.
> So he decided to take only one and KILL two.
> ...



How sad, cruel b*s*ard !!!!

Did you find a home for these dogs?

Sorry am not able to help have my hands full with our Portuguese hound, he gets offended if i call him a stray  as he has now had a home with us for 2 years and gets spoilt rotten


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, I was only passing the information, I was not rehoming them but yes, i got the information that they were rehomed a few days ago.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

Why do people think that animals are just things that can be disposed of when you don't want them anymore? I just don't understand the way some people think.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*dog*



BellaLuna said:


> Why do people think that animals are just things that can be disposed of when you don't want them anymore? I just don't understand the way some people think.


It is a question of mentality. A friend of us has a black lab. Toke is car to the garage and the wife of the owner was drowning two kittens in a bucket of water. It seems to be normal, the local farmers don´t take their cats to the vet, so if kittens come along and they don´t want them, they kill them. He rescue them, gave them a home and now the dog and the cats sleep and play together. They went away all summer and toke the 3 pets with them
John999


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

John999 said:


> It is a question of mentality. A friend of us has a black lab. Toke is car to the garage and the wife of the owner was drowning two kittens in a bucket of water. It seems to be normal, the local farmers don´t take their cats to the vet, so if kittens come along and they don´t want them, they kill them. He rescue them, gave them a home and now the dog and the cats sleep and play together. They went away all summer and toke the 3 pets with them
> John999


Cheers my friend. You will be in “trouble” when I get back, . Keep an eye on H. and T. for me
C u soon


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*dog*



patsy said:


> Cheers my friend. You will be in “trouble” when I get back, . Keep an eye on H. and T. for me
> C u soon


They are ok. We are meeting them in meco this weekend. M. sends you xxxx
John999


----------

